# Learning to Knit - What's wrong with me?



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Ha! I wish I was learning from an actual person, so I had someone to ask questions. I'm watching videos (it LOOKS easy...) and trying to follow along. I *think* I followed the directions right for a long-tail cast on. Now, I'm trying to purl my first...row? I have to poke the needle with my right hand (which also is holding yarn!) into the loop on the left needle. 

That's not working out so well. The right needle just slips around the left needle and maybe, if I'm lucky, pokes through a few fibers of the first loop. How do I get the needle to go THROUGH the loop?

After that's accomplished, I'm supposed to wrap the yarn around the right needle counter-clockwise. Ok, got that. Then I pull the yarn I just wrapped through the loop I just scooped up? How? Crocheting at least has a hook to hold your yarn. I'm so confused. 

Can anybody direct me to a really really good reference site for absolute beginners?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Chances are your cast on is too tight. Each loop on the cast on row needs to be big enough for two needles: the needle you cast onto, and the working needle.

Cast on again using two needles held together, then before you start knitting, remove one. That way your loops won't be too tight! 

As for holding the yarn and pulling through the loops ... well, I have a video of my knitting style up on YouTube ... it's not meant to show beginners how it is done, but you might find the way I hold the yarn and needles to be helpful information. I'm working on a circular needle so it looks like my needles are really short, but just ignore that part. Just search for "Frazzlehead" and you'll find me - I only have a few up there, you'll know which one by the title. 

I'm also curious - if you are just beginning, why are you starting with a purl instead of a knit? Most people find a knit stitch easier to do. You have to learn both of course, so it doesn't really matter .. the purl stitch takes the working needle (your right hand needle) through the leg of the stitch on the left from back to front, and the knit goes through from front to back. 

Also, keep in mind that when knitting the first few rows of anything, the work is always really wobbly in your hands. It gets MUCH easier once you have an inch of fabric or so to help you hold the needles in place.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I guess I thought I was supposed to alternate the knit stitch with the purl stitch. The instructions said by casting on that method, I've just done a knit stitch. I'll search for your videos. 

And when I am wrapping the yarn around the needle, I let go entirely of the needle in my right hand?

Also when I've gone all the way across, and all my loops are on the right needle, do I switch that needle into my left hand?

Sorry to sound like such a noob. This didn't look so hard in the videos 

And my yarn says Medium 4, and I've got size 8 needles.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Your yarn weight and needles sound fine. Your learning English throwing, by your description, so yes, you will basically let go of the right needle to "throw" the yarn over. The way I do it is the same, but when I go to throw I hold the needle with my little finger and throw with my index and middle ones. Hard to explain.....
I will tell you that just like learning crochet it takes patience.
That's it! My dd says I knit like I crochet. Try holding your yarn and right needle like you crochet.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Try doing all knit stitches for a few rows, get the hang of one before trying the other. It makes a nice fabric, it's called garter stitch.

And you have it figured out totally right: you knit and transfer all the stitches from left needle to right, then swap hands and start over. 

You do let go of the needle, kinda sorta mostly.  Once it has more fabric on it, the fabric holds it in place, and you can sort of pinch the two needles together where they cross over (that's what I generally do) so they don't go all wobbly. You can also rest them on your leg or the arm of your chair, this is especially handy at first when it's so loose because there's no fabric yet.

You're on the right track!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I know it's frustrating. Hang in there. Watch some YouTubes. Keep at it. I just figured out that I knit backwards - I go in the back loop and around the wrong direction. But it's been working all these years since I purl backwards too so it turns out looking right. Only, now that I"m following patterns, it's not working out so well so I'm trying to relearn how to go it correctly so I can follow the patterns and have my knitting turn out like the picture. It's very frustrating. I keep going back to my old habit....Grrrr.....

Keep at it! You will get it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

When I learned to crochet - I was about 8 years old. I held the yarn in my left hand and needle in my right.
So, when I started teaching myself to knit I held the yarn the same way, in my left hand. I found out that I knit 'continental'. And Like Callie, I knitted backwards for a good while. I was able to correct it once I realized I was knitting backwards.
I don't want to confuse you, but if throwing the yarn and letting that needle hang is hard, try looking at some videos on continental knitting. It might be more natural for you. I couldn't throw yarn to save my life. By the same token, I taught my SIL to knit, and she hold the needle with her arm and throws the yarn. You sorta just find a style I guess. lol
Just keep with it!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Callieslamb said:


> I know it's frustrating. Hang in there. Watch some YouTubes. Keep at it. I just figured out that I knit backwards - I go in the back loop and around the wrong direction. But it's been working all these years since I purl backwards too so it turns out looking right. Only, now that I"m following patterns, it's not working out so well so I'm trying to relearn how to go it correctly so I can follow the patterns and have my knitting turn out like the picture. It's very frustrating. I keep going back to my old habit....Grrrr.....
> 
> Keep at it! You will get it.


Me, too, only I still do it "wrong" and change the directions--if you have a k2tog, and a slipslipknit, reverse them and it works.

I think, like MamaJ, it has to do with crocheting first. You're used to controlling the yarn with your left hand, so do it Continental, or, as the oldtimers said, pick the stitches instead of throwing the yarn.

It might be easier to just do a garter stitch swatch till you get the hang of the needles. That's every row knit, no purling.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, I tried the continental style this morning, and my stitches look a lot less dreadful. I'm still finding it tough to hold and manipulate two different things in one hand, but it looks a lot neater, at least. I'll keep trying this way.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

There is a book I used to learn called I can't Believe i am knitting. It has instructions in easy to understand language in both left and right hands.

I am a lefty do the righties were going nuts trying to teach me to knit backwards...

Now that said, can you crochet?

I have tried for years to learn to crochet and NOTHING has worked. All I end up with is a migraine and a big knot. 

My older sister on the other hand can crochet beautifully but can not knit to save her life.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

MJsLady said:


> Now that said, can you crochet?


My great grandma taught me to crochet when I was a little girl. I could never do anything fancy...potholders, mostly, but I never found it particularly difficult to manipulate the yarn & hook. I worked with a lot finer yarn, then, too.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

netskyblue said:


> My great grandma taught me to crochet when I was a little girl. I could never do anything fancy...potholders, mostly, but I never found it particularly difficult to manipulate the yarn & hook. I worked with a lot finer yarn, then, too.


Ok, from what I have heard folks who can do both are a rare breed. 
Most can either knit or crochet.
I would LOVE to crochet it seems to make afghans and such so much faster than knitting!

I just do simple things myself though if i could crochet I would do lace.
I love lace on collars and hems!


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you for suggesting to try the continental style, I'm finding it so much easier. Haven't tried the purl stitch yet. I read most patterns assume you work English style, what does this mean? I will have to adapt in some way?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is by far the best website for help. It has great photos and videos and they are up close and slow. Also if you are right handed or left handed. Check out the info on purling or whatever you want to do. http://www.knittinghelp.com/


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Patterns do not differentiate between continental and English knitting. Knitting is knitting, no matter which hand holds the yarn. 

There are some less commonly used knitting styles that require a bit of attention to be paid to compensate for twisted stitches etc, but in general, there is no difference.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Marchwind said:


> This is by far the best website for help. It has great photos and videos and they are up close and slow. Also if you are right handed or left handed. Check out the info on purling or whatever you want to do. Learn How to Knit | KnittingHelp.com


That's the one I was using! It's been pretty good so far. I had to watch the one about casting on about 15 times before I figured out exactly *what* she was letting go of to get the yarn to go on the needle.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

netskyblue, I take it you're using straight needles? If so, you don't need to hold the right needle at all. You can tuck it under your armpit. This is the way my Mum taught me when I was about 4y/o. I didn't know there was a name for it but apparently it's called Irish Cottage knitting, according to this youtube video:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P51GByV0H2w]Yarn Harlot Knitting - YouTube[/ame]

It took me a while to get used to circular needles, being unable to stick one side under my arm. Fumbled around for quite a while before I could manouver that right needle.

You'll find what works best for you and then it starts to become "muscle memory" and you wont even think about it.

Welcome to the fold.

Pauline


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, straight needles. Are circular needles used only to make circular things?
I have one more question. What do you do if you are knitting something very wide, like a shawl or blanket, do all the loops still fit on your needle? Or do you use super long needles? Not that I&#8217;ll get that advanced anytime soon!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Another cast on I teach new people and kids is the knitted cast on. It is very easy and easier to adjust the tension of each stitch as you knit it onto the needle.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

My purl stitches seem much tighter than my knit stitches. When I'm trying to do the knit stitch after a row of purl stitches, I can barely get the needle through the loop. What am I doing wrong? I do make sure to push each loop on to the shaft of the right needle (not just on the tip).


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if you are twisting your stitches? When you enter the loop of the stitch you are purling are you entering the loop from the front leg, the one closest to you on the needle, facing you? Or are you taking the leg on the back side of the needle, away from you?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Also pay attention to the direction you are wrapping your yarn around the needle on those purl stitches. 
It does matter.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Circular needles can be used for straight knitting as well as tubular. You just don't join the two ends. YOu can get really long cables that let you knit big projects like blankets. Keep at it. You'll. get it and will then wonder why it seemed so hard!


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think I am twisting my stitches, but I could be wrong. I thought I was following the video example exactly. Here's a (sad) little sketch I did to show what I am doing when purling. Is that correct, or am I wrapping the yarn the wrong direction? I'm knitting continental style.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Think of each unworked stitch on the needle as a persons legs while they are sitting on a horse.
Look carefully at which leg is 'leading'. Normally it is the right leg, or the one in the front, facing you.
That is called the stitch mount. 

After you make the stitch and move it to the other needle, it should still be mounted the same way. 
If it looks like the other leg is leading, then you are twisting your stitches.

Purl stitches and knit stitches should all 'lean' the same direction.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I will try wrapping the other way on my lunch later, and see how that goes.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I must have been wrapping the wrong direction, changing solved my problem completely. My stitches look pretty much even now! Thank you all so much, I've learned how to knit in 2 days!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

YAY YOU!

Lots of people who learned crochet first find Continental much simpler. I'm glad you found the way that works with your hands ... now a whole new world has opened up for you - and you can combine the two, too ... crochet makes absolutely gorgeous borders and button bands!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay! Remember we are here to help you so PLEASE do NOT hesitate to ask for help any time you need it.

BTW, Netskyblue, Welcome to the Fold! So glad we have been able to help you out.


----------

